

Your First Meteor Application, 2nd Edition (available online for free) - dturnbull
http://meteortips.com/?

======
rajanand02
Great work. Keep writing advance concepts for pro Meteor developers.

~~~
dturnbull
Will get to more advanced stuff one of these days. Next step is to write about
mobile development with Meteor.

:)

~~~
angrymouse
Sounds great. Keep up the great work David. Found your book very good, passed
it on to a friend who has just started hacking with Meteor.

